# CPU Tuning



## Derek (Feb 18, 1999)

I've been considering getting this done but I still have some questions. I have had experience with GIAC and APR on my past 1.8T cars, but there doesn't seem to be much info on the interwebs about the 3.6l (understandably). Has anyone here had this done to their car, and what are your impressions? Any opinions as to the best tuner? Thanks!


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

Im going to be doing a 3.6 swap into our 98 jetta vr and doing the immo defeat and tuning myself, also im going to make a nitrous tune and im thinking about a low boost turbo tune also possibly with rs4 injectors similar to what big turbo 2.0t guys do for more fuel. I guess ill let you know when i get finished with my n/a tune.


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

Only revo and unitronic offer flashes for the 3.6. If you have an 06-07 with throttle lag, either flash will resolve the lag.

Revo and Uni tuned owners both report much improved throttle response and a more lively feel. Uni claims higher hp gains than revo. Revo claims a range of 15-25hp and 15-25 lb depending on the condition of the engine.

Uni claims 28hp 24tq.

I've dealt with both companies (other cars) and IMO, Uni offered much better customer service. I actually have 2 unanswered emails out to Revo right now. 2 weeks and zero response.

That being said, the Uni claims on this one seem high. That's a big gain for a naturally aspirated engine.

I dont recall reading where anyone was unhappy with either tune. Best thing is to look for the nearest dealer and go with what's closest.

FYI...I plan to get the Uni flash soon.


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

Well i dont see those numbers being off at all. The Cayanne, comes with 300hp and 295tq, so more than likely they are flashing a modified version of that and eliminating the throttle lag.


----------



## adkins (May 9, 2010)

I think UM does tunes as well. At least they will do the immo delete last time I talked to them.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Jeff Atwood (United Motorsports) has one in the works.


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

Well i should be getting an ecu to work with soon and i am planning on writing my own tune for the 3.6 swap ill be doing in mine an my fiances 98 jetta vr6. Currently have ME7 from a mk4 12v vr6 and have already written my own tune for that and we both like it better than the off the shelf GIAC tune considering all the mods we have done to our motor and trans. Really looking forward to writing a tune for the 3.6 and im really thinking the low boost turbo tune will be a cool option to have, im just doing the research now to see what are the limits of the fuel injectors also as i mentioned before we will have a nitrous setup too and ill make a great tune for that also since nobody offers one for any vr6. I already have one for our 12v. So if this thread stays alive ill post back in here when i start working on it.


----------



## Derek (Feb 18, 1999)

> Jeff Atwood (United Motorsports) has one in the works.


Thanks! I sent an email to UM and am awaiting a response. I'm not as interested in Revo based on testimonials from various people, but I can't seem to find any dyno sheets on the Unitronic. I'm not big on dropping $4-500 on a product that I haven't fully researched.


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

I totally understand that, um is the better of the tuning company's for sure and I dont charge Anything near what the big company's charge when i tune. Let me know how th UM tune works out.


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

Derek said:


> Thanks! I sent an email to UM and am awaiting a response. I'm not as interested in Revo based on testimonials from various people, but I can't seem to find any dyno sheets on the Unitronic. I'm not big on dropping $4-500 on a product that I haven't fully researched.


I'd like to hear what UM has to offer. Am I right in thinking a UM tune would require shipping the ECU to them?


----------



## Derek (Feb 18, 1999)

> I dont charge Anything near what the big company's charge when i tune.


Am I understanding you correctly that you actually do CPU tuning, as well?


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

UM is working on a tune. 

And good luck getting info from Unitronic about their tune. (which is an exact 10% increase from the stock numbers) Ive been waiting for 5 months to hear back from them. I dont think a response is coming. I contacted them directly, and had my local dealer ask. Never heard back about official gains. 

Keep in mind; 06-07 cars have a dual stage manifold like the r32's. 08's and newer 3.6's have a single stage top end manifold. 

see here: Intake Mani Comparison

Each manifold has its own pros/cons, but the fact that uni and revo state the 06-08 passats can use the same off the shelf ,tune to me, is a red flag. a variable intake manifold plenum/port at certain rpms is not something that the car should be able to adapt for. So an 06 tune, i wouldn't feel comfortable putting on an 08 if its looking for that changeover process. and vice versa. 

These cars also have the ability to adjust cam timing/profiling, along with the typical govener, tps, and timing changes most nat asp. tuners make. 

wait for an official UM tune, it will be your best bet. They have been tuning the mkv r32 with a 3.6l 6spd swap. I'm positive it wont dissappoint.


----------



## Derek (Feb 18, 1999)

Great link. Thanks, Devin!


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

Yes i do my own tuning and immobilizer defeats. So I will be tuning my 3.6 ECU when i get it. Also will be setting it up for the swap into the fiances andy 98 Jetta GLX. Ill make an n/a tune first amd the make a nos tune for a 75 shot then one more for duel stage 75 shots. This will a brutally fast Jetta when im done with it. Im gping to have to get rid of the rev hang, small which will be taken care of with a light weight fly wheel and stage 4 clutchmasters clutch. Im also having the crank pulley lightened (taking the 1" lip off). To balance the effect of the l/w flywheel. Im going to add lsd to my custom geared trans. Ill continue to update after i receive my ecu for my swap.


----------



## adkins (May 9, 2010)

vwmaniac16vr6 said:


> Yes i do my own tuning and immobilizer defeats. So I will be tuning my 3.6 ECU when i get it. Also will be setting it up for the swap into the fiances andy 98 Jetta GLX. Ill make an n/a tune first amd the make a nos tune for a 75 shot then one more for duel stage 75 shots. This will a brutally fast Jetta when im done with it. Im gping to have to get rid of the rev hang, small which will be taken care of with a light weight fly wheel and stage 4 clutchmasters clutch. Im also having the crank pulley lightened (taking the 1" lip off). To balance the effect of the l/w flywheel. Im going to add lsd to my custom geared trans. Ill continue to update after i receive my ecu for my swap.


So just curious. I'm looking at doing the 3.6 on ITBs. Are you using the full fsi setup? How are you controlling the fsi? I'm looking at doing standalone. So just looking at the other side.


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

i will be running the full FSI setup on with the factory ecu as far as ITB's go you would have the eliminate the maf and error code and use the o2 sensor and air temp sensor as the primary fueling maps. as i have not received my ecu as of yet i dont know if its possible with the structure of the MED9 ecu to modify it to that point. ill let you know as i get farther along, also you would have to over come the DBW aspect of this management system too.


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

After reading these posts and doing some online searching for UM, I'm getting more and more interested in a UM tune for my 3.6. There are a couple of dealers nearby, so once the details become available, I'll consider taking the UM plunge.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Ill give a good write up soon on the tune once I get some more drive time, and hopefully go back to the track to compare differences in 1/4 et, and trap speed. I believe Me and Jessie are the only ones who have it currently for a 3.6. 

I can say that the UM tune has made the car more linear, smoother, overall great car to drive. The power is literally at my foot whenever I want, and upper rpms are GREAT. Zero buyers remorse at this point in time. The power curve is great and the car is super super smooth. My file was written for the black single stage manifold, which I think has a bit more top end potential. The car doesn't stop pulling all the way to redline.

Normal driving is great and reserved, with plenty of power for just getting around, and WOT is like unleashing beast mode. Its how the car should've been


----------



## Derek (Feb 18, 1999)

I look forward very much to both your write-up and more info from UM.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

the cayenne file isnt much different than the Passat 3.6 file. (my opinion)

pedal ouput table is steeper: to deal with the larger vehicle. You end up with a bit less pedal vs throttle resolution, it 'seems' more agressive.
Drive a Cayenne: its not exactly 'fast'.
Intake manifold tuning is different.
(different manifold)
The 'feel' of the tuning is more Porsche like, kinda snappy. Where the Passat is taylored for VW feel.
Transmission tuning plays a part in how the car feels too.

None of these really add up to a lot 'more' power. (my opinion)

The key difference to making more power is hardware. US spec cars dont get all the goodies.

If anyone wants to feel the Cayenne vs Passat tune difference: Come to my shop in CT. We can try it on my spare ecu.

Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

DBVeeDB said:


> Ill give a good write up soon on the tune once I get some more drive time, and hopefully go back to the track to compare differences in 1/4 et, and trap speed. I believe Me and Jessie are the only ones who have it currently for a 3.6.
> 
> I can say that the UM tune has made the car more linear, smoother, overall great car to drive. The power is literally at my foot whenever I want, and upper rpms are GREAT. Zero buyers remorse at this point in time. The power curve is great and the car is super super smooth. My file was written for the black single stage manifold, which I think has a bit more top end potential. The car doesn't stop pulling all the way to redline.
> 
> Normal driving is great and reserved, with plenty of power for just getting around, and WOT is like unleashing beast mode. Its how the car should've been


Thanks for the comments. Was the pricing for the UM tune in the realm of Revo ($400)and Unitrinic($550) pricing?

Thanks


----------



## Derek (Feb 18, 1999)

Jefnes3 said:


> the cayenne file isnt much different than the Passat 3.6 file. (my opinion)
> 
> Intake manifold tuning is different.
> (different manifold)
> ...


How different are the intake manifolds? I've always wondered if any of the Cayenne parts would be worthwhile upgrades on the Passat.

Any news on pricing, availability or numbers on the Passat 3.6 tune? I'm dyin' over here!


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

Emailed UM this evening re price and availability. I'll share details unless they post here first or say they're not ready to release.

I'm more interested in better throttle response than power increase. The throttle lag and sudden tip in at low rpm and rolling starts drives me nuts. Hit some traffic today on the highway and the herky jerky throttle has finally convinced me to get a tune.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Incrementalg said:


> Emailed UM this evening re price and availability. I'll share details unless they post here first or say they're not ready to release.
> 
> I'm more interested in better throttle response than power increase. The throttle lag and sudden tip in at low rpm and rolling starts drives me nuts. Hit some traffic today on the highway and the herky jerky throttle has finally convinced me to get a tune.


stop over analyzing and just buy the damn software.


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

DBVeeDB said:


> stop over analyzing and just buy the damn software.


I'd love to, but no word how much, when and where it can be done. The previous posts make it seem as though it's not widely available yet.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

Incrementalg said:


> Emailed UM this evening re price and availability. I'll share details unless they post here first or say they're not ready to release.


I think i may have lost (or simply cannot find) your email, so I will post some info here.

We have a nice line of 3.6L FSI tuning available:

N/A tune for native 3.6L FSi cars: Passat, Audi Q7, Porsche Cayenne
Devin (now)
Nater (next time I see him)

Turbo 3.6 FSI tuning:
Keep OEM FSI fuel system, other swap over to R32-like port injection.
Example: UM UK 3.6L Turbo Mk4 4Mo

Fully sorted 3.6 FSi swap:
Immo defeat
Vin cloning (i.e. so your swap car ecu vin matches the car)
Proper error deletes for missing components
Proper tuning changes for manual transmission vs tiptronic
Examples:
Mk3 3.6L FSI Swap at Waterfest 17
Jesse's Mk5 R36



Standard tune: $450
Swap tuning: $699
Turbo tuning: Starting $999

Just ask if you have any more questions.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Derek (Feb 18, 1999)

Jeffrey,

Do you have estimates for gains on the native 3.6 tune?


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

Jefnes3 said:


> I think i may have lost (or simply cannot find) your email, so I will post some info here.
> 
> We have a nice line of 3.6L FSI tuning available:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! How much time is involved with the standard N/A tune? Would the dealer need the car for a while? I ask because it sounds more customized than both the Revo and Uni tunes.

Thanks again!


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Incrementalg said:


> Thanks for the info! How much time is involved with the standard N/A tune? Would the dealer need the car for a while? I ask because it sounds more customized than both the Revo and Uni tunes.
> 
> Thanks again!


they may need it for quite some time


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

DBVeeDB said:


> they may need it for quite some time


Not necessarily true. Different car, I know...but Jeff tuned my turbo vr6 from scratch back in '04 in a weekend. 6 hours on Saturday and 4 on Sunday. Me driving...him tuning.
Those were the good old days.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

nater said:


> Not necessarily true. Different car, I know...but Jeff tuned my turbo vr6 from scratch back in '04 in a weekend. 6 hours on Saturday and 4 on Sunday. Me driving...him tuning.
> Those were the good old days.


Sorry Nater I was being saracastic/poking at Jeff. Flashing my car took over 4 hours because of some data loss/rebuilding the file issues. I probably should have made it clear I was just joking


----------



## Derek (Feb 18, 1999)

Estimated power gains? Anybody?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Derek said:


> Estimated power gains? Anybody?


[with pinky by corner of mouth] 1 MILLION HP!!!


----------



## adiroot (Nov 8, 2005)

I've had revo on my v6 4Mo for about two years now. I strongly suggest you get it too. While I have no idea whether there are any power gains, the throttle response its far superior with the chip.


----------



## digdug18 (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm tempted to get a tune, but honestly, I can't get the thought of a supercharger out of my head. 

My 3.6 with 4mo on a little boost would be nice, though I'm not sure how the automatic would handle the power in a DD role. I'm willing to try it.


----------



## Derek (Feb 18, 1999)

A supercharger would be great, but I'm guessing it's going to cost a bit more than $450. I'm still waiting for estimates for power gains and/or a more comprehensive write up... Jeff? Devin? Anyone??


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Alright alright, you're like an impatient child  

Here is my "input" on the 3.6 tune so far. Keep in mind, anyone who hasn't been following my previous posts - my car has the single stage manifold, and this has been accounted for in my tune. Other's who have the silver/dual stage mani, will be getting a different tune, which will have better low end and slightly less top end. But overall, most likely a better setup depending on taste. 

That being said: 

Pros- 
1) exhaust note has become deeper, and smoother. 
2) power is more linear, predictable, and smooth 
3) Upper rpms have power, the higher it goes, the better the power gets 
4) the car "feels" faster - no doubt about it. No official measurements yet, but there IS a difference 
5) less lag b/w shifts. Not to be mistaken as a transmission edit - but a powerband characteristic. meaning, when accelerating through gears, the torque and power dont seem to fall in and out. its just there until you let off 
6) i have noticed excellent gas mileage at crusing speeds. Since getting the software I have been driving like an a-hole, and experienced the same, if not slightly better mpg on a per tank basis (20-21 for me) i have a 14mi daily commute, mostly stop and go, with quick runs to grab lunch. not bad at all for the driving style. 
7) again, the sound and linearity of the powerband WON me over. 
8) Price - for $450, it is a great price for a tune that has been TUNED, not just made. there is no false TPS adaptation that I can detect. (I was afraid of this) nothing to trick you into thinking its faster when it really isnt. 

Cons- (few) 
1) idle has been slightly raised, and tends to feel a little less smooth when stopped. It just feels unatural, but does not worry me by anymeans. simply an observation. subtle blips and idle dips are more noticeable at a higher rpm idle (750-800) 
2) with the auto/tip trans. The file doesnt seem to be the best spouse. In "D" mode I feel like the car is always one gear too high to enjoy the power. This is probably because the file was made on a 6spd swapped car, and it also doesnt help that its a more topend oriented file. That being said, if you drive the car in Sport mode or TIP mode, it feels incredible. The driving dynamic changes greatly, whereas on stock software nothing seemed to be different b/w transmission modes. There isnt more powert in Sport mode- dont read me wrong, but it is easier to accelerate when you dont have to wait for the trans to figure it out. Getting it to downshift and accelerate just seems to require a bit more pedal effort. 
3) related to #2 above, in d mode or normal driving, you have you have to really get the pedal down to initiate the power, once its on, its ON and there is no disappointment in how well she turns, but there is a bit of "think" time. 


Those are the basics. I wish i had more seat time, a track time, or hp #'s. But I am a very "in tune" person to my car, and I can pick up on differences. I do not regret the tune purchase. I am not affiliated with UM in any way. For the record, my supporting mods are an AFE dryflow drop in filter and a removed suitcase. Otherwise the car is stock. It feels like a different car, more powerful, more able, and so much smoother. I never feel like I am in a 3900lb wagon, and there has been minimal change in offf the line power. If I hammer it from a dead stop, the tires bark up front, haldex takes over and off we go. Upper rpms scream, and pull much harder than before. Most of the power difference is noticed after about 3500rpm. Driving in sport mode is incredibly satisfying. 

Derek (and others) I hope this helps in getting you some input. I have been paying attn to the car in the past few weeks in anticipation of this post. If you have any other questions, lmk. 

My plans will be to acquire the dual manifold and work on customizing my exhaust a little more. I plan on deleting the precats to free up some flow after the manifolds (like an r32/r36) and keeping the secondaries. I also want to straighten out some kinks bends found in the stock 3.6 downpipes, bends and piping. 

-Dev


----------



## Derek (Feb 18, 1999)

Yes! My impatience has finally paid off! 

Thank you VERY much for the write-up, Devin. It sounds like this will be a great option for me. Now, if I can only get m care back. My ABS controller went out last week and my car's been at the shop waiting for the part since Friday. I think I'll drive directly to the UM dealer once I pick it up. Between the tune and my newly installed H&R sport springs, I'll be a happy camper!


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

This is the most thorough write up I've seen on a 3.6 tune! 
Also good to hear of possible cons vs just the pros. 
Thanks for taking the time!


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

I was tired of people staing things like " yeah it feels faster" WHAT DO YOU MEAN. 

I didnt want to be that guy, so I let myself get used to the car and evaluate it as much as possible.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

DBVeeDB said:


> I was tired of people staing things like " yeah it feels faster" WHAT DO YOU MEAN.
> 
> I didnt want to be that guy, so I let myself get used to the car and evaluate it as much as possible.


 Hell, my car "feels faster" on cold mornings. :laugh:


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

nater said:


> Hell, my car "feels faster" on cold mornings. :laugh:


 haha! that it does. Must mean you have a factory freak then


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Calls this a factory dud.


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

For what it's worth APR says they're gonna announce the release of a tune for the 3.6 probably next week. Ad another tune to the discussion soon. I'll be interested to see if APR posts any dyno results.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

interesting... 

I feel like this motor has been kindof ingnored for the past few years, and all of a sudden it seems to be taking off in popularity. Im glad I already have mine


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

UPDATE:

Took my wagon (now with the UM tune) to the track last night. Results are less than desired.

_Before, I ran a *14.5 @ 96*, with a 2.1 60ft. Little less than 1/2 tank of gas, 93 oct, nothing but a drop in AFE filter and removed suitcase muffler. So essentially, stock. 70 degrees or so. Managed to get multiple 14.5's, so it was not a fluke run by any means._

_Last night: BEST run of *14.677 @ 94*, with a 2.2 60ft. A few 14.7's, and 2 14.8's. all at 94 or 93 mph trap. Less than 1/4 tank, no new mods other than the chip, and it was 38 degrees. All runs were made in the same lanes, at the same track. So no weird variables here. Everything about last night "should" have made for a better run..._

I have not concluded yet that the chip has made the car slower... As I stated in my review, the overall drive ability is definitely better. I need to really break down the data from the 14.5 run and compare it last nights. The car feels faster in everyday driving, it really does, but the numbers don't lie. The 60ft was consistency 2.2 last night, so a tad slower/laggy, and the et and trap speeds were both down. Implying that car has not gained in either department with the new UM tune. (again, im saying "implying") I am not trying to stir the pot here. I definitely want to discuss these results with Jeff. I went into this expecting some definitive gain, not just a seat in the pants feel. I just fear it may all be placebo after last nights results. ET+60ft, and trap were all less than last time, not only that but I couldn't even MATCH my stock run, let alone beat it. 

Just wanted to update it here, so anyone considering the UM tune for a 3.6, has more knowledge to work with.


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

That's an interesting finding. There was an S6 owner (Boston S6 either on Fourtitude or Audiworld) who got a unitronic flash for his naturally aspirated S6. He said it felt good in most situations, but when he pushed it to the higher end RPM it didn't feel as strong. He had before dyno graphs, so he dynoed after the tune and found his car actually lost power. 
His dyno results showed a shift in the power band and overall loss in power vs gain. His guess was the shift in powerband gave the impression of a faster car for everyday driving.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

yeah, that seems to be the case with a majoirty of off the shelf 4.2 tunes. I sincerely hope that what UM has given me and the 3.6L car the file was made from.... is something other than what you've mentioned.


----------



## Derek (Feb 18, 1999)

Thanks for the update, Devin. Things like this are why I ask tuners for before and after dynos. I anxiously await Jeff's response to this.


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

Could the 32 degree difference in outside temp be the reason for the difference in the times?

What's the optimal outside temp range for a naturally aspirated engine? I swear mine feels best in the 60s, but that's subjective. Driving mine last night with temps in the 40s and it didn't feel at its best...again subjective.


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

Duplicate post


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

Doing a little reading and a lot of people say that tunes to na engines give an illusion of more power and quicker acceleration by increasing the throttle response. Not just vag owners but others as well.

I'm starting to buy this line of thought. For me, eliminating the throttle lag and sudden tip in that my 07 has might still be enough to warrant a tune. I'm now more tempted to go with a Revo tune during the next sale. The sale price on the Revo is usually $299 which makes it the least expensive of the tunes. There's also a Revo dealer very close to me.

No rush, so I'm gonna see what APR comes up with. Last word from them was they were looking for a B6 for testing. Btw Arin at apr promises dyno sheets when it's ready.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

I am not sure about optimum temperature for this car. I just know that generally, no matter what car I am driving, the colder the air is the better the performance. More oxygen in the air when its cold. Also I remember reading that air can never be "too cold" for an engine. But not sure what kind of diminishing return there is in a NA application, and I'm not gonna pretend to know/ be an armchair engineer here.  I do know what you mean about the 60-70degree range feeling the best. Maybe its just because that temperature is best for humans, and it makes us feel good :laugh:

I don't think that Jeff has done the ol' throttle positioning trick on me, the car is definitely different throughout the rpm range, I just don't think peak power has really increased a lot. Highway passing, general drive ability, and the linearity of the power is very nice, and as of now I do NOT regret my purchase. But having a better track time would've really made my happier about the purchase overall.


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

DBVeeDB said:


> I am not sure about optimum temperature for this car. I just know that generally, no matter what car I am driving, the colder the air is the better the performance. More oxygen in the air when its cold. Also I remember reading that air can never be "too cold" for an engine. But not sure what kind of diminishing return there is in a NA application, and I'm not gonna pretend to know/ be an armchair engineer here.  I do know what you mean about the 60-70degree range feeling the best. Maybe its just because that temperature is best for humans, and it makes us feel good :laugh:
> 
> I don't think that Jeff has done the ol' throttle positioning trick on me, the car is definitely different throughout the rpm range, I just don't think peak power has really increased a lot. Highway passing, general drive ability, and the linearity of the power is very nice, and as of now I do NOT regret my purchase. But having a better track time would've really made my happier about the purchase overall.


I hear ya on all fronts. I didn't mean to imply that Jeff or any of the tuners have tried to get on over on us. I think the throttle adjustments may just be the aspect of the 3.6 tuning that driver's feel most. I mean would we feel a 20hp 20lb increase with such a power sapping tranny and drive train for those who own 4 mo? 

I'd love to get some dyno info for each of the tunes. When I spoke with one of the Uni dealers a while back, they offered to do before and after dyno runs, but it's something I'd have to pay for. (understandable) They also advised there wouldn't be time to drive the car between pre flash and post flash tune to allow for complete adaptation. While it'd be great to get the dyno stuff, I would'nt want to do it without allowing the car to adapt.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

http://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_36fsi_med17.html

looks like its only getting offered for 2012+ models, as BLV and BWS motor codes aren't on that list. Cars with med17 ecu's can take advantage of this file, but I think the pre 2012's run a different ecu?

either way, they have given dynos. and a 100oct file. better evidence that others at this point. Gains arent too crazy though, especially for 600$


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

Arin at APR says they're working on the older 3.6 ecu now and will have a tune available soon.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

sounds good, ill be watching


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

DBVeeDB said:


> http://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_36fsi_med17.html
> 
> looks like its only getting offered for 2012+ models, as BLV and BWS motor codes aren't on that list. Cars with med17 ecu's can take advantage of this file, but I think the pre 2012's run a different ecu?
> 
> either way, they have given dynos. and a 100oct file. better evidence that others at this point. Gains arent too crazy though, especially for 600$


Ouch...I didn't even notice the $600 price tag. I wonder if the folks over at Unitronic will take notice of the info posted by APR and finally post a dyno??


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

if they didnt even respond to my email about the same topic, or my shop who is one of their dealers.... probably not


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

im still in the process of writing my own tune for my 3.6 swap. I have defined the main maps and values to be tuned and adjusted. Im not sure if im going to go turbo right off the bat or start n/a then turbo after driving the car with the 3.6 swap. So... that being said if i do write an n/a tune i will dyno both and share with the community my tune as well. I can understand some of the bigger tuners may not get as personal with the tunes as say a fellow enthuast would. Im really getting excited about the progress i've made with the 3.6 MED9 file that i have which is the neglected BWS BLV type file. I'll keep posting in here with updates as i get closer to completion of my swap and finally remapping for either N/A or Turbo. If anyone has and questions IM me or post here. I would like to hear more about the UM tune and those track numbers, i suppose the temp difference could do it but i was under the impression colder = better more dense charge.


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

vwmaniac16vr6 said:


> im still in the process of writing my own tune for my 3.6 swap. I have defined the main maps and values to be tuned and adjusted. Im not sure if im going to go turbo right off the bat or start n/a then turbo after driving the car with the 3.6 swap. So... that being said if i do write an n/a tune i will dyno both and share with the community my tune as well. I can understand some of the bigger tuners may not get as personal with the tunes as say a fellow enthuast would. Im really getting excited about the progress i've made with the 3.6 MED9 file that i have which is the neglected BWS BLV type file. I'll keep posting in here with updates as i get closer to completion of my swap and finally remapping for either N/A or Turbo. If anyone has and questions IM me or post here. I would like to hear more about the UM tune and those track numbers, i suppose the temp difference could do it but i was under the impression colder = better more dense charge.


 
Awesome, be sure to keep us posted. I still need to grab my old slips (they got lost osmewhere in my move) and analyze the results. Just short on time at the moment. 

But yes, def keep usposted with what type of gains and changes you end up making and the other specs on your setups. Even if a 3.6 tops out at 300hp... its still a fantastic NA motor, that sounds incredible and pulls all the way through the range. I still love this car every time I step on the gas . I can only imagine how awesome it would feel in something ligther


----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

Bringing this one back from the dead. Debated making a new thread, but this one has some good info already. 

*First off Thanks to Jeff @ UM and Luis for helping me get this tune. I had a somewhat specific scenario and the turnaround time was only about a week*. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

I previously had a UM file for the 3.6 - coupled with my OEM intake manifold (single stage design). Two weeks ago I installed the 06-07 dual stage manifold under instruction from both Jesse and Jeff, as well as logic. The dual-runner OEM manifold has proven to provide better low-end torque for the VR6 engine using a different reflection point for sound waves to align with incoming air. The 3.6 I believe uses this additional torque port from 1000-4000 rpm, according to the SSP from VW. I am not sure if the UM tune uses an identical range. 

As of 1/8/13, couple days before this post. I have been flashed over to the UM dual-runner software. This is the more common file for a majority of 3.6 engines. Unfortunately, no dynos or track times yet. But in the spring I will return to the track to get some data. My anticipation is not much of an overall gain in 1/4 times, but that being said - the car finally feels how I wanted it to feel. 

This file was derived from the 3.6 swapped mkv r32, and it shows. Throttle response has increased substantially. and initial power output is more noticeable than my previous setup. No other mods were done at this time. just the manifold and the tune. Engine/exhaust sound has changed once again. The car sounds a lot more unleashed now - cleaner. jumping off the line, or even hitting it from a cruising speed is GREAT. There is almost no wait at all. If the tune only altered the throttle response and nothing more, it would still be worth it. But It certainly feels like there was a gain in power and torque regardless. The change was immediately noticeable in all types of driving. Dead stop WOT, kickdown punch, highway passing, light throttle, medium throttle, cruising in one gear. My confidence in accelerating has grown and the enjoyment level of this car. everything under 5k rpm feels like a different car, and it has a certain animal vibe to it. I have owned chipped turbo cars in the past, and the change is similar. This car feels like it is no longer being held back. I will update this thread again in the upcoming weeks, and after another track visit in the spring. Until then - I know I will be happy driving this car and the manifold swap has proven to be worth it. 

Thanks for reading, and feel free to ask any questions 0 hopefully I can answer. 

Thanks again to UM :thumbup:


----------



## Fungusamungus (Dec 30, 2013)

*Crossmembers MK2 3.6?*

Let's build a mk2 36, why not. Any attempts?


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

bump

thinking about going apr. does anyone know anyone with it? tried looking for reviews and couldn't find anything.


:beer:


----------

